# Desert Safari



## Louismkd (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi Guys,

My parents and brother are visiting in 2 weeks, so I am trying to work out what activities to do while they are here.

Does anyone know who the best company to use for the evening desert safari? I've been on this before and used Arabian Adventures, but they seem to be almost 3 times the price of everyone else, although maybe there is a reason for this?

Also, for those that have been to Miracle Gardens, is it worth it?

Going up the Burj has been ruled out for its ridiculous pricing - 500aed pp?!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Louismkd said:


> Going up the Burj has been ruled out for its ridiculous pricing - 500aed pp?!


Keep an eye on Groupon, they often have deals on for the Burj Khalifa, at the moment it's AED 150 - but that offer expires 31 January, but there's bound to be follow on offers.


----------



## howayda (Jan 21, 2016)

there are a lot of resources are giving great deals, just watch out on Groupon, RakBank deals etc.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Best Company by a long, long way for desert safaris is Platinum Heritage. Consistently rated #1 on TripAdvisor.

Expensive, but you truly get what you pay for - in this weather go in a 1950s/60s Land Rover open top.

Desert Safari Dubai - Things to Do in Dubai - Platinum Heritage


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

for the safari i think all companies are more or less the same. as for the burj just book the ticket at their website, there are cheaper packages


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

lookingforsmth said:


> for the safari i think all companies are more or less the same.


Nope - completely wrong.

Platinum Heritage are far and away the best.


----------



## ttdubai (Dec 28, 2015)

Arabian Adventures goes to Dubai Desert Conservation Reserve ( https://goo.gl/maps/ZcBJ7RFgVRG2 ). As this is a closed resort, the desert is clean over there. But: If you take their cheapest tour, they will take you to a camp with 100 - 200 others with lots of tourist attractions... I don't know if you would enjoy that.

Lots of other tour operators, especially the cheap ones, drive you to the Al Badayer area on E44/Dubai-Hatta Road (exact location: https://goo.gl/maps/Y6Co2aswFyQ2 ). The desert is publicly accessible there, so the dune bashing drive will occur in a partly dirty area of the desert (lots of garbage and broken car parts in the dunes). If you enjoy quad biking and camel riding, you could drive there on your own, it will save money.

For 500 AED (or less!) per person, you can have lunch at Atmosphere Restaurant. No queues, good view. Don't know if you like the food.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Louismkd said:


> Going up the Burj has been ruled out for its ridiculous pricing - 500aed pp?!


This price is only for tickets bought for the same day. For bookings in advance (at least a day), depending on the time slot the price is 125-150 Dhs per person.
The groupon offer is only good if you would like to turn up without a booking. Valid before 2:30pm on any day, for the same price as an advanced booking.


----------



## truthverboten (Jan 21, 2016)

I don't remember who it was with, just that it was one of the most fun times I had. But it was an all day thing, took us to the dunes, camel farm, dunes, gypsy camp with dinner and show, dune surfing, some more dunes at night. I'd say you can't really go wrong, your family will have a great time.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

I've heard that Platinum Heritage is good but it's a lot pricier. If you're on a budget, pick the company carefully. The groupon offers usually are a bit stripped down (bus transport to the desert from certain pick up points). With a good company you get picked up at your front door.

I can recommend Welcome to Tribal Trails Tourism, Dubai Ring the mobile number and speak directly to Mr Amin (one of the owners). He usually gives "residential rates". We paid 150 pp last week and all was good. The dune bashing lasted for about 40 minutes. Some companies only have 15 minutes of dune bashing.

For Burj Khalifa I recommend you book online in advance. The cheapest tickets are 125 pp and it's not worth it to pay more for those tickets. Try to go early in the morning. Lunch time is very busy and the queuing is tedious with queue jumpers.
https://tickets.atthetop.ae/atthetop/Step0_BookingInfo.aspx

I recall reading some feedback about Miracle Gardens a while ago. If you do a search you should be able to find the thread.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Miracle gardens - I actually quite liked it. Just make sure you are there a bit early as it can get hot (and also crowded)


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

lookingforsmth said:


> for the safari i think all companies are more or less the same.


The drivers and vehicles sure ain't. I've had to recover tour groups in Bedayer more times than I can count. 

Like one example, a single vehicle and it's a 2WD Land Cruiser. When they hand their recover rope, it's frayed so badly one good snatch could snap it.


----------



## dariusjgeorge (Feb 10, 2016)

The desert safari is a must do! Also there are those dhow cruises that seem to be very good. It all depends on the kind of stuff your family is in to. Adventure or food or relaxed or party types. Once that is sorted, Dubai is the hub for all that!


----------



## Louismkd (Dec 23, 2014)

I ended up using a company called Fun Tours. They had pretty good Trip Adviser reviews and overall it was a good day out. I found the Dune Bashing a little tame for previous experience, but that may have been because I was sitting in the front (Is it better in the back?). Anyway, my parents thoughly enjoyed it, so a successful trip.

With Arabian Adventures being priced at 500aed, I'm not entirely sure why anyone would pay that much, as the Fun Tours one was 195aed and seemed to be almost the same service.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

Used Arabian Adventures with the Entertainer discount a couple of weeks ago and it was great. Driver asked how mad we wanted to go and fair play to him, he let it rip!

Decent camp, they have their own AA run camp which was a bit touristy but good to round the evening off. I'd use them again,


----------

